# Possible new record for me



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

This year we started a fresh new hive in April. I have never been able to get honey off a new hive on a fresh package of bee's. This new hive has exploded. I did a full check of the hive today and they are hatching brood like crazy and completly drawn out and filled the deep and the medium. I have to add shallow already. I have had them do a little filling on a second super just towards the end of the season but not enough for extraction. So from now until sept its all pure honey. I have never had a new hive do this. Has anybody else had such good results off a fresh packag of bees?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

are you using two deeps for brood? two deeps to go thru winter?


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Awesome! I am a beginner and have had a similar result with a package over on this side of the mountain. My package bees have filled two deeps and I will be adding a honey super this weekend. Surprisingly they have done much better than a nuc started a couple of weeks after. Best of luck.

KB


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

goodatit said:


> are you using two deeps for brood? two deeps to go thru winter?


No. As in all bee keeping it all depends on your area. Generaly here we do a deep and a medium the first year then the second year I may if its needed (most of the time its not), add a second medium to prevent swarming and offer more room for brood. This method has worked great for the last 17 years with very minimal swarming or winter loss. Most of your top bee experts have found more room for less bees in the first year equals more winter risk to the cold in colder climates. That same is true even for established hives. And a deep and a medium also offers enough honey for winter survival. We also do still supplement some in the later part of winter. So we are minimalist with first year bees and so far its always worked out great. Havent lossed a hive yet. Our record is 4 years without a swarm on a hive and that hive was a 200+lbs a year producer. Which is great for our mountian area. Great queen I guess. lol But I have still yet to have a first year hive do this much work so quickly. Usually in my area the hive doesnt look as good until august. The brood chamber is beautiful and everything is drawn out even and the honey production is great. so Im excited for this new hive.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds great.. We are hoping to get in and check our today seems when we think we can it rains. I hope ours are doing so well..


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Vahomesteaders said:


> No. As in all bee keeping it all depends on your area. Generaly here we do a deep and a medium the first year then the second year I may if its needed (most of the time its not), add a second medium to prevent swarming and offer more room for brood. This method has worked great for the last 17 years with very minimal swarming or winter loss. Most of your top bee experts have found more room for less bees in the first year equals more winter risk to the cold in colder climates. That same is true even for established hives. And a deep and a medium also offers enough honey for winter survival. We also do still supplement some in the later part of winter. So we are minimalist with first year bees and so far its always worked out great. Havent lossed a hive yet. Our record is 4 years without a swarm on a hive and that hive was a 200+lbs a year producer. Which is great for our mountian area. Great queen I guess. lol But I have still yet to have a first year hive do this much work so quickly. Usually in my area the hive doesnt look as good until august. The brood chamber is beautiful and everything is drawn out even and the honey production is great. so Im excited for this new hive.


sounds to me like you know what you are doing. must be in an ideal area for bees. best of luck with yours bees in the future.


----------

